# Some pics of my new tank and advice needed



## northerncavefish (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi All, I recently acquired a 30G tank from a coworker and I have just finished changing the scape but I am not really happy with it. Long story short, there are a couple of fish I need to rehome before I can get my ideal stock. For one, there is an ID Shark that needs a new home, there is no way it should be in this tank. the other fish I would like to rehome is a fantail goldfish, I have never been interested in goldfish and its not compatible with what I want.
So after this lengthy post, my ideal stock will be 6 panda corys, 3 angelfish ( one existing), one blue gourami (existing), and a BN Pleco.
Question: would some Dwarf hair grass be good to surround the cabin on the left, covering the granite structure I created, or some other kind of low maintanance plant? Or should I just remove the structure and have the cabin directly on the sand?
By the way, I really like real plants but I need them to be low maintenance, hence the amazon swords in the back behind the driftwood.
I should also paint the back of tank.
Any comments are welcome.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

To answer your questions first:
Dwarf hair grass imho isnt a good choice for a low maintenance tank. If you want to leave the house decoration elevated, maybe something that will hide the white granite ?tile? As it looks weird and out of place. A clump of java fern?

As for low maintenance plants, consider stuff that doesnt have high light/co2 requirements. I'm particularly fond of various crypt species, val, java fern, java moss, anubias etc.

As for stocking advice, good call on re-homing the ID shark and the fantail. also be wary of the angelfish in a 30g they will out grow it. If you were planning on a bigger tank down the road, i'd say go for it.
Good call on a group of the panda corydoras! I'd also consider adding some other fish, maybe a group of tetras?

As for painting the back of the tank - packing tape and black bristol board, cheap, fast, easy. Downside? If it gets wet; dye runs etc

Hope that gives you some food for thought?


----------



## northerncavefish (Mar 22, 2013)

Good idea on the bristol board, that way I can change colour if I want. I was struggling on how to keeping the house deco elevated but you are right, the white granite is out of place I might try some java fern to cover it or just remove it completely and sit the house directly on the sand.

Are Neons ok to have with Angels? I like the look of them.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Short answer Neons = angel food.

Young angels may not be big enough to get them as juveniles, so you may be ok, but i wouldnt be suprised that as the angels mature, they'll enjoy the brightly colored fish-snacks.

That said, some people do. I have cardinal tetras with mine... And i'm sure a few of the smaller ones got eaten, as i never saw remains. But the larger cardinals get along fine.

So its not to say DONT DO IT, just be aware what your getting into. 

Before you get anymore fish, take the time to visit the various LFS and see what they have, get an idea whats available, and whats compatible.


----------

